# Boy do I have a story!



## Goat Lover 98 (Mar 25, 2012)

Well, Saturday was for sure the most action-packed day of the year for me so far (of course, that's not saying much, seeing as it's only February, but still...). I would have posted about it sooner, but with all of kidding season packed into one week, I just haven't had the time! 

At 10:00 AM, some people came by and dropped off 6 chickens for my brother and me to process, so it was already going to be a busy day. Then, around 11:30, while I was on the phone explaining to a lady what the early signs of labor looked like in a doe (and at the same time plucking a chicken), I looked over in the pasture to see one of my own girls having a contraction! I had already noticed that she was bagged up and her ligaments were sunken that morning, so I was expecting it. I put her in the kidding pen and continued with the chickens. About three hours later, after finishing up the chickens, I went out to the barn to check on the doe, and saw my other preggy standing out front drizzling fluid from her vulva. At first I thought she was peeing, but within five minutes she was on the ground pushing. I brought her in the barn, and she delivered twins before the first doe even started pushing! One buck, one doe, and the buckling was breech. I was just finishing up cleaning them off when the other doe finally started pushing. It was taking her a while to get the bubble out, and when it finally burst, I saw a nose and only one foot. After several more minutes of hard pushing, the head came out, but I wasn't able to get the other leg forward. Finally, after lots of pushing and screaming (by her) and pulling/maneuvering/praying (by me), I was able to get the leg un-stuck, and out came the biggest buck kid I've ever seen! They're all doing wonderfully now, drinking well and hopping around like popcorn. It's so funny to see these new ones (all purebred Saanens) next to my Nigerian kids from a couple days ago; they're so huge!


----------



## nancy d (Oct 5, 2007)

Woohoo great job! Congrats on your new kids too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Congrats on your new kids. That was great that you were able to take care of things and all are ok.


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Awesome! There are crazy sad days and crazy happy days - this was the second kind!


----------



## NavaBoerFarm (Dec 15, 2012)

Pics pics pics


----------



## JaLyn (Oct 10, 2012)

Wow what a day. Congrads on the babies!!


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

LOL..sounds like fun!!! Congrats...


----------



## NyGoatMom (Jan 26, 2013)

Nicely done....congrats!


----------



## StarMFarm (Jan 17, 2013)

Congrats and great job getting everybody out safely! Oh and pics please


----------



## Spanish (Feb 13, 2013)

congrats, give moms special hugs


----------



## Frosty (Feb 13, 2010)

congrats on a job well done. I also would like to see pictures of them hopping around like pop corn. lol.


----------



## Used2bmimi (Oct 3, 2012)

Yay for a happy day! Congratulatios!


----------

